# WHAT TO FEED



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

I HAVE TRIED FREEZE DRIED TUBIFEX WORMS, FROZEN BRINE SHRIMP, SHRIMP PELLETS, AND LIVE FEEDERS. THE ONLY THING THEY WILL EAT IS LIVE FEEDERS. I HAVE 2 3-4" RBP. I DONT HAVE THE MONEY TO KEEP BUYING FOODS THAT THEY WONT EAT. WHAT SHOULD I FEED THEM? :sad:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Reduce their feeding times not by starving them but give less amount and slowly introduce them to different varieties.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Reduce their feeding times not by starving them but give less amount and slowly introduce them to different varieties.


 well said rhomzilla....







also you can crank up the heat to your tank around83-84 degrees..make them more activie


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree with feeding them less, but watch the aggression level in your tank. With only 2 reds they may become very aggressive with eachother if you spread out the feeding. depending on tank size and budget, you may want to consider adding at least one more red to even out the aggression a little.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Try fresh raw shrimp and cat fish filets, my pygos love them both and neither are very expensive.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Try raw shrimp. All my Ps love shrimp. Also smelt, it's cheap and my Ps love it too.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Reduce their feeding times not by starving them but give less amount and slowly introduce them to different varieties.


 Hey thats my line







... yes this works good too...
... they will eat new foods if you do not keep providing them with these feeders, just a matter of time now :smile:


----------

